# Hello everybody,



## hok (Dec 4, 2005)

I?ve been around this forum for a while (very impressed with the professionalism, knowledge and musicality here), and I thought it was time to say hello; I?ve been writing and producing music for quite some time now, but only recently moved to the orchestral/cinematic. 

Here is an excerpt of my first piece for orchestra, just about one minute; I?m doing this as an exercise so it would be great to have some feedback and advice about the different aspects of the production: music, arrangement, the mix, etc. 

http://josuemmartin.com/mp3/theTower.mp3 (theTower)

Kind regards.

Hok


I have also a technical question; perhaps a Nuendo/Cubase user can help me with this. Instead of using keyswitches for the different articulations I?m using the "multi-channel" approach, that is: different articulations=different midi channels within a single midi track set to "any". I find this method convenient because within a single track you can send different notes to different programs/articulations. The problem I have is that the expression controller works just for one midi channel within the midi track so I cannot draw a line that controls let say short notes (midi ch. 1) and long notes (midi ch. 2) at the same time. Perhaps its something very simple but I cannot find a way of doing this. It seems logical that one single expression controller line can control all 16 midi channels at the same time within a single midi track. Any ideas or a method to get around this? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 4, 2005)

Greetings Hok - Welcome to VI! Great having you here - see you around the forum!

Nice piece - usually here we post our pieces in Member Compositions (if you're wanting feedback.) But I'll chime in:

0:01-0:10 - Great beginning! Inventive and memorable.

0:11-0:15 - interesting harmonic change - definitely changes the mood from the beginning.

0:16-0:26 - I thought the writing itself was cool here.

Sample-wise I think the fast string runs may need to be defined to help realism a bit albeit it could be the samples themselves - it almost sounds like a single velocity (perhaps resolved with more midi velocity tweaking, or having a solo violin on top, or alternating round robin samples?) 

0:27-0:35 - Cool massive staccatos on the low end. What horn ensemble on top? Horns (to me) sound a little on the thin side - perhaps Epic Horns could fatten it a little?

0:37-0:40 - Nice change emotionally and harmonically.

It will be nice to hear this completed. You've got some really nice ideas and for a first orchestral piece its a great start. Overall the production is fine - I'm curious as to the samples used.

I believe Thonex is Nuendo-based? Perhaps he can chime in on your sequencer-specific question.


----------



## Jackull (Dec 4, 2005)

welcome hok, nice piece. interesting for your first orchestral piece. sounds like a film cue. good luck & have fun in this forum

jackULL


----------

